# Impalas and Viejitos 6th annual family bbq



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Saturday August 13th Reno Nevada

We will be at a new location this year. I will be posting directions soon. Food and fun for the whole family. This is a free event and the only place to be on Hot August Nights


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Buck 63SS (Apr 8, 2011)

Will be there!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

how far is that from the old location???


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

209TIME!!! said:


> how far is that from the old location???


Not far at all. Its close to down town Reno


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

Ren said:


> Not far at all. Its close to down town Reno



COOL I WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

You already know we will be their like every year.


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)

VIEJITOS SAN JOAQUIN WILL BE THERE..


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

64Rag said:


> You already know we will be their like every year.


Looking forward to seeing you all here.


----------



## PNASTY (May 4, 2009)

NASTY TIME


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

PNASTY said:


> NASTY TIME


:420::420::420::420:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

PNASTY said:


> NASTY TIME


P-Nasty!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

CANT WAIT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm in!!!


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

Count me in! :thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

me 2


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

betinyare said:


> me 2


You better be there fool


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

betinyare said:


> me 2


 :wave::wave:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT The only place to be on Hot August Nights


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Ren said:


> TTT The only place to be on Hot August Nights


 yes sir TTT


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:around::around:


betinyare said:


> me 2


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Ren said:


> TTT The only place to be on Hot August Nights


Q VO


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Ren said:


> TTT The only place to be on Hot August Nights


Q VO


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :wave::wave:


Q VO CHOP TOP


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

betinyare said:


> Q VO CHOP TOP


 wats up bro how are u wats new


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ZUP REN


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

betinyare said:


> ZUP REN


What up


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT Impalas And Viejitos 6th annual BBQ


----------



## sexydeidrenehring11 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone
I'm new to This forum
it is great to join this Forum, hope i'm welcome in


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Is There Any Room For Hopping @ The New Location?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Jimmie Aka DjCillo said:


> Is There Any Room For Hopping @ The New Location?


 :thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Jimmie Aka DjCillo said:


> Is There Any Room For Hopping @ The New Location?


Yeah hit me up lets talk about it. And ill talk to everyone else


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTt


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Best spot to kick back on Hot August Nights After party a Sparkys on Prater food and drink specials live DJ all night long


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Ren said:


> Best spot to kick back on Hot August Nights After party a Sparkys on Prater food and drink specials live DJ all night long


Lets make it happen Impalas and Viejitos TTT!!!


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

TO THE TOP


----------



## bajito4ever (May 25, 2011)

Ren said:


>


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Wassup George


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ren said:


> Wassup George


 q-vole how you doing carnal!!!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Good how bout you guys


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

viejo47 said:


> q-vole how you doing carnal!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Ren said:


> Good how bout you guys


:thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

GALLO 53 said:


> TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ren said:


> Good how bout you guys


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Wassup Ren Have U Guy's Started A Cruise Night Yet?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:
> View attachment 329644


TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Is there room for The Cholo dj?


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Is there room for The Cholo dj?


We can find you a spot


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ren said:


> We can find you a spot


Firme, now I just have to convince my wife to make that loooong ass trip from L.A.


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Firme, now I just have to convince my wife to make that loooong ass trip from L.A.


it's only 8 hours devolada! your here!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Firme, now I just have to convince my wife to make that loooong ass trip from L.A.


It ain't long homeboy


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

See you all tomorrow at P Nasties


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ren said:


> See you all tomorrow at P Nasties


CARNE ASADA AT P. NASTYS


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

T T T


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## KUMPULA (Jul 20, 2009)

gona hit this up once again when im down at hot august nights. had a great time last year.


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Ren said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Ren said:


>



TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

t t t


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Q vo


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Coming up quick. August 13th the only place to kick it in Reno. Free food and good music. Like always we'll be putting it down with the best raffle in the area. Rims car audio and oter great prizes to be won. Don't forget about the after party at Sparkys on Prater parking area for the classics Dj outside and food and drink specials to keep the party going all night long.


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ren said:


> Coming up quick. August 13th the only place to kick it in Reno. Free food and good music. Like always we'll be putting it down with the best raffle in the area. Rims car audio and oter great prizes to be won. Don't forget about the after party at Sparkys on Prater parking area for the classics Dj outside and food and drink specials to keep the party going all night long.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Went last year and it was a good time. Really good folks in Reno


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Ren said:


> Coming up quick. August 13th the only place to kick it in Reno. Free food and good music. Like always we'll be putting it down with the best raffle in the area. Rims car audio and oter great prizes to be won. Don't forget about the after party at Sparkys on Prater parking area for the classics Dj outside and food and drink specials to keep the party going all night long.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## PNASTY (May 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT Impalas And Viejitos 6th annual Family BBQ. August 13th


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

BROWN PERSUASION WILL BE DER............:thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

STKN209 said:


> BROWN PERSUASION WILL BE DER............:thumbsup:


 See you here


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Ren said:


> Coming up quick. August 13th the only place to kick it in Reno. Free food and good music. Like always we'll be putting it down with the best raffle in the area. Rims car audio and oter great prizes to be won. Don't forget about the after party at Sparkys on Prater parking area for the classics Dj outside and food and drink specials to keep the party going all night long.


TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

PREMACY C.C. will be in Reno


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

Bump Just around the corner :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

T T T:boink:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

leaving Friday to Tahoe then Sunday to Reno b there all week if you guy got anything gong on during the week hit me up


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

Ren said:


> Coming up quick. August 13th the only place to kick it in Reno. Free food and good music. Like always we'll be putting it down with the best raffle in the area. Rims car audio and oter great prizes to be won. Don't forget about the after party at Sparkys on Prater parking area for the classics Dj outside and food and drink specials to keep the party going all night long.


 I'll be ther


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

chzmo said:


> leaving Friday to Tahoe then Sunday to Reno b there all week if you guy got anything gong on during the week hit me up


 Hit me up on pm ill let you know what we have planned


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Car show at the boyz and girl club Saturday at ten. Hosted by Impalas Car Club


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

I GOT A .????.........IF WE DRINK TO MUCH WERE CAN WE LEAVE R LOWRIDER..........:naughty:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Well figure something out


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

t t t


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*SEE EVERYONE THERE CAN'T WAIT!!!







*


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

]


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

T T T :boink:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

STKN209 said:


>


WILL BE LEAVING UP ON FRIDAY NIGHT.............SEE U GUYS THERE.........


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *SEE EVERYONE THERE CAN'T WAIT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Ren said:


>


TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Myself and the family will be their tomorrow afternoon. We have been going to this event quit sometime, always off the hook.


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

I`ll be there about 12 noon see you all there


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*GETTING READY TO HIT THE ROAD, WE'LL SEE YOU IN A FEW REN *:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

GOT HERE ABOUT AN HOUR AGO. ON OUR WAY TO GARY'S PAD


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Impalas magazine & American Bombs will be in the house!


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

any photos?????


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

evil threat cc had a good time like always :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

GOODTIMES RENO ALSO HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE WAS GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE.......


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks for a great time impalas and viejitos reno. Always a must during hot august nights weekend. See you next year.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks glad everyone had a good time


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

BROWN PERSUASION HAD GOOD TIME......SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR...........:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who made this year a success


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

i was in town from oxnard ca for hot august night and my homeboy dj the show so i hit the show with him and had a good time lot of bad ass rides here are some pics!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

Family First had a good time :thumbsup: will be back next year


----------



## Mrs.EVIL91 (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------

